# About Time



## egyptiandan (Jul 22, 2010)

I thought I'd be doing this more often  but better late than never.  
Here is the un-named (though I'm leaning towards Possum if Kelly's not going to use it ) Chaco tortoise hatchling. She is getting big. She is 54g and 2 1/2" SCL.














Danny


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 22, 2010)

Aw-w-w-w!! I want her!

Oh...that's right...I'm not diversifying any more. Never mind!


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 22, 2010)

I bet Stephanie is going to LOVE this thread!


----------



## terryo (Jul 22, 2010)

What a little beauty. Yup...I was thinking the same thing Cory.


----------



## Angi (Jul 22, 2010)

It is a cutie!


----------



## LadyGreek (Jul 22, 2010)

Super cute!!! I want it!


----------



## ChiKat (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh sooo beautiful 
Where's Aunt Taco?!


----------



## Isa (Jul 22, 2010)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## DeanS (Jul 22, 2010)

CUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTE!


----------



## terrypin (Jul 22, 2010)

congratulations on a great achievement with these Danny .does this mean we can call you chacodan now.
terry


----------



## CyberianHusky (Jul 22, 2010)

What a nice little Chaco. Chestnut would be a good name for this one.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 22, 2010)

CyberianHusky said:


> What a nice little Chaco. Chestnut would be a good name for this one.



That is a great name for a Chaco good suggestion. I also want one. I have been wanting a Chaco for quite some time now. But instead I have Bob. Want to trade Danny??? 2 Chaco's for Bob?


----------



## Candy (Jul 22, 2010)

Very cute tortoise. How big will he get? I don't know much about them.  I do secong the name "Chestnut" though it would be perfect.


----------



## Traveller (Jul 23, 2010)

Too cute, I say.
Congrats! can't wait to hear the name you settle on.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 23, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> Want to trade Danny??? 2 Chaco's for Bob?



 Danny how can you pass up such a sweet deal? Think how exciting your life will become with Bob in it.


----------



## Madortoise (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats, Dan.
S/he is so very cute and looks so shy...look forward to seeing more pix.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh, man, how did I miss this thread?!

She is gorgeous! And what a perfect shell...that still hurts that we messed up Taco's so badly.

I like the name Possum. 

Is this the one that hatched out a couple months ago? I know you've been trying to get healthy Chaco babies for a long time, is this the first one? Did any of the other eggs make it?

I hope she grows up strong and healthy and produces lots more cousins for Taco. I will share this photo with her, with the standard disclaimer that Taco is still "the fairest in the land" (mature beauty vs. that cutsie Gerber baby image.) 

Here's The Big Question for you, Danny. Why do you think it's so hard to produce healthy Chaco babies in the U.S.?


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone 

This is the one and the same Stephanie  Well more a long time trying to find a female to give me healthy hatchlings  I've only been trying with eggs for 2 years. It seems to be tough finding females, than getting them settled enough to lay eggs, than the fun of getting the eggs to break their diapause (a period of the incubation where development stops and an outside stimulis (usually temperature) is needed to restart development).
I have 3 more eggs in the incubator that were laid 10/25/09. They have finally started to develop and I should get more hatchling about a year after the eggs were laid. 

Danny


----------

